# Go nuts



## kadesma (Feb 23, 2011)

Do you love nuts? we do so I thought you might like to give these a try, to 1/2 cup each of pecans and walnuts piecesand 1/2 cup whole ununblamched almonds  in preheated 300 oven  in jelly roll pan with parchment peper . combine nuts in mixing bowl Driizzle with 1 tab/ maple syrup/then sprinkle with 1/8 tea cumin and 1/8 tea cayenne toss nuts to coat evenly  spread nuts in single layer spread nuts in single layer and bke 15 to 20 min stir midway through, Yummy with a beer or wine.
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 23, 2011)

I love nuts, and these sound great!

Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Feb 23, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> I love nuts, and these sound great!
> 
> Barbara



thanks Barbara.They are good.My family loves them.
kades


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks, but I really don't need another reason to love and overeat nuts.  This recipe sounds so yummy.  I have a feeling my scale is going to hate this recipe!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds wonderful!  I love nuts!


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 24, 2011)

We love you too, Princess.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 24, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> We love you too, Princess.




I was going to say, "Then you must really love me!"


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 24, 2011)

Of course I love you Barbara, but she left herself wide open and you know I can't resist pulling her leg.  Hope you got a giggle.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 24, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Of course I love you Barbara, but she left herself wide open and you know I can't resist pulling her leg.  Hope you got a giggle.


Yep, I got a good giggle!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 24, 2011)

I shoulda known! Good thing you girls are nuts...


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 24, 2011)

Takes one to know one.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 25, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Thanks, but I really don't need another reason to love and overeat nuts.  This recipe sounds so yummy.  I have a feeling my scale is going to hate this recipe!


zmy scale as well. My dietitan has me on a low amount of nuts  makes me want to smack her
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2011)

kadesma said:


> zmy scale as well. My dietitan has me on a low amount of nuts  makes me want to smack her
> kadesma


 
My dietician is behaving so far.  She already knew what I would and would NOT do when it comes to diet.


----------

